

A DSLR Catechism - henning
http://textism.com/2008/08/31/a.dslr.catechism

======
ojbyrne
Left out the hell that is dust on your sensor.

~~~
PStamatiou
oh yeah, i'm dealing with that on the top right of my D80's sensor. light
puffs of air don't move it. will probably ship off to Nikon for super
cleaning.

~~~
litewulf
Same with my D80 as well. I just tell myself its not that obvious and ignore
it... I'm afraid I'll break it by cleaning it myself!

~~~
uuilly
Any word on the dust-removing-sensor-vibrate-feature on recent(ish) DSLR's?

~~~
litewulf
Its better than nothing. But its no panacea.

